# Pure Filth



## grunt_408 (Nov 17, 2007)

This is my RIG! after only a couple months of use and it is  chocka block full of fluff bunnies.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 17, 2007)

I need a new desk! The one I have has no room for my rig up high so it has to go on the floor which is were the fluff is coming from!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Nov 17, 2007)

F-f-f-filters!


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 17, 2007)

I guess they would solve the issue, Time to get out the air compressor and blow in pc's ear and give it a brainchild. Any suggestions on filters brand or maybe DIY?


----------



## intel igent (Nov 17, 2007)

dont laugh.

panty hose


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 17, 2007)

intel igent said:


> dont laugh.
> 
> panty hose



seconded...they work great !!!!


----------



## 3991vhtes (Nov 17, 2007)

Doesn't look too bad. You should see my system that's 8 years, no cleaning


----------



## intel igent (Nov 17, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> seconded...they work great !!!!



you know the best part about using panty hose? 












getting them off of your fav woman


----------



## JC316 (Nov 18, 2007)

Coffee filters also work great, and you don't have to have a cashier look at you funny for buying pantyhose.


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 18, 2007)

Cheers guys.... I did think of the panty-hose cool I will get my missus to buy some for me. 
Nothing worse than spending a fortune on a new rig only to let it get ruined with dust.


----------



## anticlutch (Nov 18, 2007)

At least your computer seems cleaner than that one guy's PS3 


edit:This one


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 18, 2007)

Don't fret, cb, I'm in the same boat with all that dust!

I haven't gotten around to swapping out to some decent filters yet, cause I'm lazy - but pick up some of those Swiffer Sweeper refills from the market.  Cut to size and they work wonders without reducing air flow!


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 18, 2007)

anticlutch said:


> At least your computer seems cleaner than that one guy's PS3
> 
> 
> edit:This one



Crickey That has seen better days!!!


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 18, 2007)

Its not trash lol... you should see my old rig in 2006.... 






ARGH MY EYES.... *has a heart attack and eyes explode* the 9550 Ghetto Custom , two 80mm fans on either side, super redundant cooling! And a disgusting array of cable mass, crap PSU. My old system in my standards deserves a 0.1/10. 

Craig your system though is fine! 7/10! Anyway, the thing is though, your case allows for very nice cable managment, fix the SATA cables up already! Move the hard drive down as well. Get rid of the rear bracket ASAP. Install the rear slot covers as well! 

(Anyway, my system today crashed literally, the X1950PRO overheated; VRMs, PSU and CPU were friggn frying as well as the HDD, time to install the 92mm intakes...)


----------



## grunt_408 (Nov 19, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> Its not trash lol... you should see my old rig in 2006....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks T.K... I will spend some time on it this weekend have been run off my feet lately..... 
Busy time at work. Bad news about yer RIG Overheating... Do not need that!!


----------

